# Stihl 029 Farm Boss oil mix



## R2.0 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a trailer load of slab wood from a local mill and I went to cut lengths the other day.  I have a Stihl 029 that I got new a number of years ago, and it's been reliable though lightly used.  Unfortunately the only mix I had available to me was 32:1 which I use for my Ryobi powerhead.  I *really* needed to get some wood cut, so I used about a tank and a half of that.

Can I cause any damage from using a richer oil mix than specified?  The saw ran fine with no excessive smoke.

Thanks,
R2.0


----------



## Ashful (Jan 27, 2014)

No permanent damage.  Perhaps earlier clogging of the muffler screen, and more carbon build-up, but nothing life threatening.

I'd run 32:1 in a pinch, but I'd also put some 2.6 oz. Stihl/Echo/Husqvarna premium 50:1 bottles on my shopping list, for next time I'm at the store.


----------



## R2.0 (Jan 27, 2014)

Joful said:


> No permanent damage.  Perhaps earlier clogging of the muffler screen, and more carbon build-up, but nothing life threatening.
> 
> I'd run 32:1 in a pinch, but I'd also put some 2.6 oz. Stihl/Echo/Husqvarna premium 50:1 bottles on my shopping list, for next time I'm at the store.



Thanks.  I actually have a couple of 6-packs of Stihl oil.  What I don't have is another 1 or 2 gallon fuel container.  It's high on my shopping list.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 27, 2014)

There's more to it than just burning more oil. The richer (oil) mix displaced fuel so your saw was burning less gasoline per unit of air aka leaner. My two stroke tuning is very limited but lean/rich mixture is affected by more or less mix oil.


----------



## R2.0 (Jan 27, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> There's more to it than just burning more oil. The richer (oil) mix displaced fuel so your saw was burning less gasoline per unit of air aka leaner. My two stroke tuning is very limited but lean/rich mixture is affected by more or less mix oil.



Excellent point.  I'll need to move it up on my priority list.

Just remembered it's an 029 Super, btw.  My understanding is that it's a reasonably decent saw.  I'm searching the archives here for advice/mods, as this summer I have a mature ash and maple that need to come down.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 27, 2014)

More wood has been cut with 029/290s then any other saw. Probably.


----------



## R2.0 (Jan 28, 2014)

It's always been good to me, I just want to return the favor.


----------



## pma1123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keep in mind, 32:1 mixture is only 3.125% oil by volume, and 50:1 is 2.03% oil by volume.
To me the difference is minor, and I'd always prefer to over-oil a 2 stroke than the opposite...


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 28, 2014)

pma1123 said:


> Keep in mind, 32:1 mixture is only 3.125% oil by volume, and 50:1 is 2.03% oil by volume.
> To me the difference is minor, and I'd always prefer to over-oil a 2 stroke than the opposite...


 
Even if it results in a lean burn which is also known to burn up engines? If you think 3% is silly small then try running with 0% and see what happens. How about we stick to the manufacturer's requirements.


----------



## bioman (Jan 28, 2014)

50:1 & mine still runs good.


----------



## Halligan (Jan 28, 2014)

That will teach you to run Ryobi tools.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 28, 2014)

R2.0 said:


> I have a trailer load of slab wood from a local mill and I went to cut lengths the other day.  I have a Stihl 029 that I got new a number of years ago, and it's been reliable though lightly used.  Unfortunately the only mix I had available to me was 32:1 which I use for my Ryobi powerhead.  I *really* needed to get some wood cut, so I used about a tank and a half of that.
> 
> Can I cause any damage from using a richer oil mix than specified?  The saw ran fine with no excessive smoke.
> 
> ...



Good News: You're not hurting the saw.  At all.  Not even a little.

Bad News: You're wasting premix oil.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 28, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> There's more to it than just burning more oil. The richer (oil) mix displaced fuel so your saw was burning less gasoline per unit of air aka leaner. My two stroke tuning is very limited but lean/rich mixture is affected by more or less mix oil.



On a stock saw it's doubtful the difference in 32:1 and 50:1 will negatively effect jetting.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> More wood has been cut with 029/290s then any other saw. Probably.



Actually more wood has been cut with Poulans. Probably.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Actually more wood has been cut with Poulans. Probably.


Only when no one's looking.

Fat chicks and mopeds, man... fat chicks and mopeds.


----------



## R2.0 (Jan 29, 2014)

Halligan said:


> That will teach you to run Ryobi tools.



Easy there big guy - I've had that 2 stroke Ryobi powerhead for well over a decade now, and it doesn't owe me a nickel.  Before MTD bought their outdoor line (and everyone else too) their quality was pretty good.  And I have enough attachments so I can pretend to be a landscape contractor without having to buy the trailer or the fake green cards.


----------



## Jags (Jan 29, 2014)

An 029 Super makes a very good firewood saw.  Treat it right and it will treat you right.  A few tanks of 32:1 ain't gonna hurt it, but I wouldn't make it its regular diet for the reasons stated above.  Just don't go whackobird and try running the 100:1 stuff in it.


----------

